# Subcontracting



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Idk if this is the right place for this but here goes

We have had a stressful situation with our contractor all winter long. I'll state we have nothing in our contract to cover this as this is a bit of an unusual situation. We had an off night, our 3rd night in a row off, we decided to go out and have wings and drinks since there's nothing in the forecast. Our general contractor walks into the local watering hole and says glad I had your cooperation the last storm. I replied 'hey no problem, what are you drinking? He replied, 'nothing..we're done. You should be ashamed of yourselves' and walks out. We just looked at each other and before we could say wtf he was out the door. I'm not exactly worried about our financial state since we have work but it seems to be the end of almost a 20 year relationship with zero explanation. Won't return calls, emails or texts. I should add we were there for the last storm to plow his accounts. We were one truck short which is another thread all unto it's own but everything was handled by 7am. Not sure what else to do but go sign more work for next season but honestly it's really bugging me that we have no explanation. I'm done venting. Sorry for the rant


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I had subs who thought having a 12 in a cooler while working was okay, because they were not employees. Needless to say they were done on the spot.

In your case however it was much different. Perhaps he is a non drinker ? And is judge.mental ?

If you were legal to drive when you left, I would not see a problem. If however you had three beers and drove home I see his point.

Two sides to the coin.

Go find him and talk face to face. Best to you both !


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On a Call;1975303 said:


> I had subs who thought having a 12 in a cooler while working was okay, because they were not employees. Needless to say they were done on the spot.
> 
> In your case however it was much different. Perhaps he is a non drinker ? And is judge.mental ?
> 
> ...


1 drink or ****faced,not on the clock ,not heading out to his lot not his business. Sounds like he's going to be pulling something on you.Talk to him or get your money now.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1975319 said:


> 1 drink or ****faced,not on the clock ,not heading out to his lot not his business. Sounds like he's going to be pulling something on you.Talk to him or get your money now.


This is exactly it. Not on the clock and no events forecasted. I'll be stopping by his office tomorrow and politely request a check for what we're owed. I figure I'll give it a day to blow over but I'm not at all happy about this situation. I'm just hoping I'm not going to have to fight real hard to get what's owed to me


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Your first sentence says volumes . Must be other problems.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

You should never offer to buy a guy a drink..........with his wife's panties on your head. :laughing:

I got nothing...that hasn't been said already.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Doughboy12;1975510 said:


> You should never offer to buy a guy a drink..........with his wife's panties on your head. :laughing:
> 
> I got nothing...that hasn't been said already.


After a certain age,don't they become bloomers?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Bloomers yes


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

On a Call;1975303 said:


> I
> 
> If you were legal to drive when you left, I would not see a problem. If however you had three beers and drove home I see his point.


3 Beers is legal for 180lbs


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

No way... 

Hey tender....give me another two, I weigh 250.

Just remember...

" Buzzed driving is Drunk Driving "


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On a Call;1976003 said:


> No way...
> 
> Hey tender....give me another two, I weigh 250.
> 
> ...


Never go half assed.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

On a Call;1975424 said:


> Your first sentence says volumes . Must be other problems.


You're right. The season started off a little tense but we chalked it up to early storms and the typical chaos that goes with the first storm or two. It progressively got worse and has turned adversarial. I don't know how or why things deteriorated but it is what it is. Looks like we'll be looking for more accounts next season. I just hope we're paid in full without any bs


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

If you did the work, you should be paid.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Should be paid and being paid are two different things. I don't mind parting ways with people but I feel I should be paid what is owed without having to go round and round for it. Would be nice to see what the big issue was but I'm not holding my breath for it


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

If you do not get paid....hit em where it counts.

Go sign up his accounts the ones you know.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have to ask,you call or stop over there yet?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to call Monday morning. I was too busy to deal with his ridiculousness today. We're supposed to be paid on the 15th of each month so he still has a week or so to square up


----------

